# Big Belly but not Pregnant



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

For the last few months, I have noticed that Rogues belly has really rounded out. I knew she wasnt pregnant and just thought she was gaining weight from her broken toe and not being able to run around as much. 
However, in three weeks she has gained 8 pounds. (Maybe its a spurt?) But it only seems to be in her belly. I just ignored this as it seemed nothing was wrong. NO lactation, no false or real pregnancy symptoms (no chance of pregnancy anyways).
However, when we took her in for her leg on saturday the vet asked me if she was pregnant and was feeling around on her belly and grilling me about her activity and stuff. She turned out NOT preggo but the vet's concern concerned me. He never mentioned anything about it again but...why is her belly so round? She is 57.9 pounds now. Pretty average I think.


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

marinehoney said:


> For the last few months, I have noticed that Rogues belly has really rounded out. I knew she wasnt pregnant and just thought she was gaining weight from her broken toe and not being able to run around as much.
> However, in three weeks she has gained 8 pounds. (Maybe its a spurt?) But it only seems to be in her belly. I just ignored this as it seemed nothing was wrong. NO lactation, no false or real pregnancy symptoms (no chance of pregnancy anyways).
> However, when we took her in for her leg on saturday the vet asked me if she was pregnant and was feeling around on her belly and grilling me about her activity and stuff. She turned out NOT preggo but the vet's concern concerned me. He never mentioned anything about it again but...why is her belly so round? She is 57.9 pounds now. Pretty average I think.


Worms?


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

any other signs of worms?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Distended gut can be a lot of things. Hemangio comes immediately to mind having experienced that with one dog. Any sort of tumor. Bloat.


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

How can a vet check for these signs? Would he have checked if he thought it was something serious like that or atleast have told me?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Bloat does not come on over months. It expands a lot and quickly. That was what drew me into this thread, I thought maybe I needed to say ER - now. But it really does not sound like bloat. 

Hemangio - yeah maybe. Sometimes there are no signs for hemangiosarcoma, but if you are concerned have them do an ultra-sound. 

Worms could cause it, and a fecal should let you know that. 

I wonder whether she has renal failure, that is just a guess, but if food is going in and staying in, and is not really being processed and dumped right, I suppose it could be growing in there. Usually a blockage will kill a dog if not treated, as the dog is not getting the nutrients and they become really sick. I suppose renal failure would do that as well. 

We do not hear about it much in GSDs, but what about Diabeties. More common in GSDs is thyroid problems. Usually the coat shows thyroid problems.

Maybe bloodwork would be the way to go.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Is she spayed?

I think of things like heart failure, worms, a blockage.
And, over feeding.
How did you determine she was not pregnant?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I agree with msvette2u, the best question here is: is she spayed? If not, how did you determine she's not pregnant or not having a false pregnancy?

If she is spayed, then I would be wondering about things like liver disease which could be causing ascites. 

Have you had a fecal done for worms?


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> Is she spayed?
> 
> I think of things like heart failure, worms, a blockage.
> And, over feeding.
> How did you determine she was not pregnant?


No she is not yet spayed. 
I determined she was not pregnant because 
#1. She never left my sight when she was in heat, she doesnt leave my sight ever when she is outside. If I am gone, she is in her kennel. Therefore, no chance of pregnancy.
#2. Vet checked her for pregnancy before doing surgery on her leg. 

She is only eating 2-4 cups a day of 4health dog food. Some days a litle more/less. She is a picky eater. 

She is pooping normally and still eating good. So blockage? I am not thinking thats it. 
Heart failure? How quickly would that come about? 
It may be worms, however, she is not itching her butt?


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

Elaine said:


> I agree with msvette2u, the best question here is: is she spayed? If not, how did you determine she's not pregnant or not having a false pregnancy?
> 
> If she is spayed, then I would be wondering about things like liver disease which could be causing ascites.
> 
> Have you had a fecal done for worms?


She is not having a false pregnancy because Vet ruled those two out before surgery on her leg. 

She has her fecals done regularly and were not due for another of those checkups until september of this year. 

How can the vet check for liver disease, heart failure, hemioa, and those other scary sounding things????


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

Is her belly hard or still squishy? Also is it really rounded out or just bigger than she usually is? I'm kind of picturing a very pregnant looking girl that looks normal except for a huge belly but is it possibly that she's just gained weight and you notice it in her belly? Do you have any pictures? My cattle dog mix girl's extra weight goes straight to her belly and so she looks like a tube but not preggers... Just trying to visualize :blush:


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

her belly is hard. I am going to snap a quick picture and post it in a few.


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

I am not sure if this is a good one but the vet asked me if she was pregnant, so it seemed like that is what he thought. so i am thinking its not just me and that her bells looks pretty round'


----------



## Rallhaus (May 17, 2011)

go to the vet and ask for a complete blood panel...
see if anything is out of wack..
if she has an infection then check to see if she has pyro.


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

Huh. :thinking: Did the vet run any other tests? Or just mention that she looks pregnant?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

marinehoney said:


> She is not having a false pregnancy because Vet ruled those two out before surgery on her leg.
> 
> She has her fecals done regularly and were not due for another of those checkups until september of this year.
> 
> How can the vet check for liver disease, heart failure, hemioa, and those other scary sounding things????


When was your dog last in heat? I don't know of any test that your vet could have done to determine she's not having a false pregnancy other than being more than two months post heat cycle.

The liver disease would be found by doing blood tests. 

That you say that she seems to feel fine would make me lean toward a false pregnancy over anything else.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Why not just spay her and then you'd know for sure? They'll do pre-anesthetic bloodwork I'm sure.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Pregnancy can be ruled out by doing an x- ray.
I don't know that false pregnancy can be ruled out by physical exam. It can develop after the exam and surgery.
My foster was examined by a vet, he missed the pregnancy. A week later she was huge and I took her in again. Vet still claimed false pregnancy until they took the x- ray and we saw all the little skeletons.
Where do the dogs sleep? Could someone else let them out together when you were away?


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> Why not just spay her and then you'd know for sure? They'll do pre-anesthetic bloodwork I'm sure.


she HAS a spay date. I am NOT asking for advice about spaying my dog! I am asking why her belly looks big! Thanks for stating the obvious though you so friggin helpful!


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

RebelGSD said:


> Pregnancy can be ruled out by doing an x- ray.
> I don't know that false pregnancy can be ruled out by physical exam. It can develop after the exam and surgery.
> My foster was examined by a vet, he missed the pregnancy. A week later she was huge and I took her in again. Vet still claimed false pregnancy until they took the x- ray and we saw all the little skeletons.
> Where do the dogs sleep? Could someone else let them out together when you were away?


Vet told me he would NOT have put her under the anasthesia that he did is she was pregnant/false pregnant...it would have been too dangerous. He examined her for those two and ruled both out BEFORE her surgery. Dogs sleep out in the house. Male has been spayed since 5-6 months old and he is now 10 months. NO possiblility of him impregnating her. She is not pregnant and not false pregnant. While I am away my family is either gone too or gone with me. They were never ever let out unsupervised in the yard when she was in heat.


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

sashadog said:


> Huh. :thinking: Did the vet run any other tests? Or just mention that she looks pregnant?


He mentioned that she looked pregnant, examined her/had the female vet come in and do some examination too and said it was not so.


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

Rallhaus said:


> go to the vet and ask for a complete blood panel...
> see if anything is out of wack..
> if she has an infection then check to see if she has pyro.


OK I am going to do this thank you for reading my posts and offering helpful advice. :laugh:


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

You still haven't said when she was in heat last, that is the most obvious answer to the pregnancy thing. 

"Itchy butt" is not a definitive symptom of worms or anything else actually. They can have that symptom with worms or not, but it can also indicate anal gland issues, so a fecal along with a blood panel would be a good starting point.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

After 6 weeks it is almost impossible to actually feel a pregnancy from "palpating" outside the belly. The fetuses will feel like squishy intestines, not single little lumps. The only way to determine if she is pregnant is an ultrasound or xray. She doesn't need to be put under for an ultrasound or even an exray,you only have to lay her on her side for exray, she can stand up for ultrasound. .
WHEN was she last in heat?
Personally,if I knew there was ABSOLUTELY NO chance of pregnancy and my girl was suddenly getting a round belly, then I would be questioning a vet that noticed the round belly, and did not want to do bloodwork or xrays. Kidney failure, heart disease and tumors can all go hand in hand with a sudden full belly appearance.


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

Her last heat started early-mid march. Her spay date was on april 1st. When I brought her in, they pushed it back to june 4.
Why is everyone so hung up on the pregnancy thing when I have had her checked and mentioned multiple times that ITS.NOT.POSSIBLE.??? 

could her anal glands make her belly round out?


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

wyominggrandma said:


> After 6 weeks it is almost impossible to actually feel a pregnancy from "palpating" outside the belly. The fetuses will feel like squishy intestines, not single little lumps. The only way to determine if she is pregnant is an ultrasound or xray. She doesn't need to be put under for an ultrasound or even an exray,you only have to lay her on her side for exray, she can stand up for ultrasound. .
> WHEN was she last in heat?
> Personally,if I knew there was ABSOLUTELY NO chance of pregnancy and my girl was suddenly getting a round belly, then I would be questioning a vet that noticed the round belly, and did not want to do bloodwork or xrays. Kidney failure, heart disease and tumors can all go hand in hand with a sudden full belly appearance.


Yup I just called and left a message for said vet and the tech that took the message said she was there that day and there was no concern of pregnancy after he did a scan on her lower belly. and that if i wanted to do bloodwork or check for other possibilities that we could do that on thursday when we go in for her tubal removal.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

So, an ultrasound was done on her recently? If she was pregnant, an ultrasound before 28 days is not easy to read, your vet has to be very good. 
We are all concerned because if she was in heat in mid march, she would be about 7-8 weeks along and now her belly would be getting big.
No, anal glands have nothing to do with her belly. 
You are having a tubal ligation instead of a spay? You are leaving the overies?
Yes, get bloodwork done, especially if she is having surgery... I would be worried about organ failure causing the big belly.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

If you are gone, in her kennel means inside your house, not outside in a dog pen, correct? Dogs can breed through chain link.


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

jocoyn said:


> If you are gone, in her kennel means inside your house, not outside in a dog pen, correct? Dogs can breed through chain link.


Yes her kennel is in the third bedroom and Thors kennel is in the garage.


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

wyominggrandma said:


> So, an ultrasound was done on her recently? If she was pregnant, an ultrasound before 28 days is not easy to read, your vet has to be very good.
> We are all concerned because if she was in heat in mid march, she would be about 7-8 weeks along and now her belly would be getting big.
> No, anal glands have nothing to do with her belly.
> You are having a tubal ligation instead of a spay? You are leaving the overies?
> Yes, get bloodwork done, especially if she is having surgery... I would be worried about organ failure causing the big belly.


Yes the vet did a scan on her belly but I havent talked to him about it yet. I picked her up after hours on saturday and yesterday he was out of the office. He is supposed to be calling me today with details on her surgery and a checkup on how shes doing over the phone. 
She has already had surgery, she needed emergency surgery on her leg. 
My vet is highly respected in our area, he is very very great. 
No tubal litigation? She has a drainage tube in her leg wound that is being removed on thursday. 
In june, were getting a full spay. 
She has already had surgery, I dont believe bloodwork was done.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Okay, I get the tube removal.. Sorry, I thought you meant a tubal ligation instead of a spay.. Oops, my bad.
Since you know she can't possibly be pregnant, I would get a full workup on her when she gets her drain removed. If you are not overfeeding, and it sounds like you aren't, then I would want to make sure everything is normal by having bloodwork done.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

marinehoney said:


> Why is everyone so hung up on the pregnancy thing when I have had her checked and mentioned multiple times that ITS.NOT.POSSIBLE.???
> 
> could her anal glands make her belly round out?


I just think people were trying to get clear details. You mentioned her being in heat and that it wasn't possible for her to be pregnant but I couldn't find how exactly the vet determined it. Like someone else said, it's not always possible to find puppies just through palpation, so we (or at least I) wasn't clear on the method used to determine that she wasn't pregnant. Plus for many of us, who have been around for too long to remember, we have all seen more than one litter of "immaculate" pups. I was a vet assistant for years and can't even remember how many "impossible" litters we saw in the course of my years there. Not saying it's the case for you, just wanted to clarify some dates and procedures used. Also, I have seen more than one girl xrayed when the owner was hoping for pups only to be told the litter didn't take and then voila, a couple of weeks later 1 or 2 pups make a surprise appearance. So if you'd have said she was in heat in January, then that's one thing, March is another ballgame altogether. But if they scanned her, then it is pretty unlikely.

Fecal and blood panel would still be a good starting point as others have mentioned. I just mentioned anal glands as another reason why dogs scoot, not that I thought it was a factor here.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

I agree bocro, I am confused also. OP stated she was in heat mid march, bingo this would be the time of most weight gain. OP stated the vet scanned her when they did the leg surgery... When was that? Scanned or an ultrasound? OP stated the vet had a lady vet come in and check her this last time,and say she was not pregnant, what exactly did they do? We don't do rectals on dogs like we do on horses, you can't feel individual babies after about 5 or 6 weeks, just a full feeling. So how exactly did they "check" and decide she was not pregnant?
At this stage, the only way to tell if she is pregnant is best done by xray or ultrasound, the only way to tell.But, I agree, we have done ultrasounds and said no babies, then one or two pops out, also xrays and see none, then they are born. It can be very difficult to do an ultrasound without shaving the belly and you have to really look to see small black areas and heartbeats in early pregnancy. 
I would love to know exactly how they "scanned" her the first time? Ultrasound? Listened for heartbeats? Sonogram? And this last time, how did the lady vet "check" for pregnancy? 
Still seems questionable to me, in heat two months ago, belly getting bigger? Hmmmm


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

So - see if I have this - I added some...also what would help to find it...not at all inclusive...and the links not all there is to know

Heartworm - need HW test SNAP - when was last HW test?
Parasites/worms - fecal
Ticks - is SNAP a x4 or more? Or does a separate panel get done?
Blockage - xray/ultrasound
Hemangio - xray/ultrasound
Liver issues - bloodwork
Kidney failure (renal insufficiency) - bw/urinalysis
Diabetes - bw
Pancreatitis? Doubtful but there is a SNAP test
Heart failure - unsure best ways to start that dx
Addison's/Cushing's - specialized tests I think
Pyometra - yikes, emergency
False pregnancy
Real pregnancy - need last heat dates from OP, update from vet needed

So blood work is always helpful. As is the HW test. 

Did I miss anything?


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Nope, you covered it well.
OP says she was in heat in Mid March... Generalized count would be 6 or 7 weeks.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Ooooh. Okay - so need to know how pregnancy was ruled out. 

Also - who knows - weird infection from leg surgery? Blood work.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> Heart failure - unsure best ways to start that dx


Stethoscope (for murmur) and x-ray to see if heart is enlarged. An x-ray can determine if other internal structures are enlarged.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

OP stated that the vet did a scan when they did the surgery on leg.. Said no babies, but it was not stated how far along in heat she was. Then said recently the vet and a lady vet came in and did an exam and stated no pregnancy... Did not say what exam was done, I questioned ultrasound? Exam by pressing belly after 5 weeks along doesn't give good results, OP never stated what type of exam was done recently.
Will be interested to see what the vet appointment turns up on Thursday, they are going to have the drain tube removed.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

PLus, xray would see if there are any babies in there... An xray will also show if intestines are enlarged, fluid in belly, etc.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Yeah, x-rays are never a bad idea.

I'm curious too. When I was in my teens (way back in the 80s) we lived on an island in SE Alaska, we had no veterinarian there. 
A traveling vet would come through a few times a year, and do all the s/n while he was there. 
My Springer became pregnant - for the 1st time - at age 4. 
We could not give the puppies away, nobody wanted them. We had to drop them to the pound. 
Her 2nd heat, I thought I'd contained her 100%. Turned out, no, she'd apparently been let out without me and she got preg. again, before the vet returned  I lived at home w/my parents (I was 16) and so didn't have the control I thought I did.

That's my experience with girls in heat. Even when you think it's all under control many times it is not.
The next time the vet came through I was on the doorstep with her, and she got spayed then.


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

wyominggrandma said:


> OP stated that the vet did a scan when they did the surgery on leg.. Said no babies, but it was not stated how far along in heat she was. Then said recently the vet and a lady vet came in and did an exam and stated no pregnancy... Did not say what exam was done, I questioned ultrasound? Exam by pressing belly after 5 weeks along doesn't give good results, OP never stated what type of exam was done recently.
> Will be interested to see what the vet appointment turns up on Thursday, they are going to have the drain tube removed.


Early-mid march:first heat cycle ever
April first: first spay date (still in heat, and they set another date for june 4)

friday may 11: Rogue slices leg on fence
saturday may 12: emergency surgery

(((Her belly has been rounder for maybe a month now? hard to pinpoint a time, its happened gradually)))

Saturday when rogue pranced in the office, a tech asked if she was preggs, i said no. we weighed her and brought her in the office. vet comes in and she hops on the table, he looks at her wound. orders emergency surgery. looks at her belly questionably...feels around...palpitates. asks me if she could be pregs, I say no. He knows when her last heat was. 
he asks tech one to get (name) and female comes in, they talk it over...she says no pregnancy after looking at her nipples and feeling her belly. vet says **** check into it further before he puts rogue under.

today: I call to speak to vet, vet tech who was there saturday says they scanned her and ruled out pregnancy before putting her under. and that there was no pregnancy or concerns of false pregnancy and that if i needed, he would call me back about it. I am still awaiting a call. 

NOW: I am exploring other possibilities for the belly thing because she is obviously NOT pregnant. And with the info I am getting on here...I am going to bring to the vet and ask for bloodwork I think.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> tech who was there saturday says they scanned her and ruled out pregnancy


Scanned? What does that mean? Ultrasound or X-ray?
When I hear "scanned" I think of a microchip!

I would be concerned about a pyo or false pregnancy.


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

im guessing it was an xray or ultra but like i said im still waitin on a call from dr wright. 

she is really not showin signs of a false pregnancy. no milk, no nesting, no eating changes, etc. no vulva discharge.

pyo? maybe. any other symtoms? 
her swelling is in her ribs area.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

I agree. What is a "scan".... Did they ultrasound her? Did they xray her?

Looking at nipples mean nothing. Some maiden girls show no nipple development until the puppies are born, no milk until born.Can't feel pregnancy at time of your girls surgery, there is no individual puppies felt like when you palpate at 28 days, they are all a soft fullness, like a belly full of food.

It just seems the time table fits a maiden girl about 6-7 weeks along.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

With Pyometra she would either be having a nasty ugly discharge if it is an open pyo or be very very sick if a closed pyo. Either one, she would be sick and not eating and just laying around..
If she is not in anyway possibly pregnant, then something else is going on and you need to find out why....


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

is it really possible for a male that was neutured in october to get a female pregnant in march??? 
honestly! we have a 6 foot privacy fence and the dogs are NOT left out unattended, even when she had cut her leg, I was in the yard picking up poop. when i took her out of the yard she was on a leash and i think i would have seen a male dog humping her right next to me! lol.
if anything, this MAY be a false preg. but there are no other symptoms at all other than fullness in the rib area.


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

Here is a better picture...is she a bit round and thick or is it just me? maybe she just gains fat in this area?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

What food/have you changed foods?

I have found my dogs look thinner at the same weights on grain free, and get a little carb looking weight...on grains and other things????? Or it is in my head. 

I mean, kind of doubtful, but since we are throwing things out!


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

She has been consisently on 4health since we got her  no changes. even after the recall. there is still some good bags out there.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

It's in your head. Fed a decent diet, even with grains, in an amount designed to maintain their current body weight, no dog gets too fat, or "carb looking".

Body scores 3/5 - both dogs fed Kirkland from Costco, chicken/rice variety.



















Now, if we upped their intake to exceed what they burn daily, they'd gain.

Speaking of which, if your dog is done growing, and you're still feeding her what you'd feed a growing puppy, you'd end up with a chubby dog.

To the OP. Can you "pinch an inch" over her ribs and especially right behind her shoulders/front legs?


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

yes and yes to pinching inches


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Then cut her food back. She's gaining too much.

They often do fill out over the ribs first, gaining a "fat pad", the front of their chest also will gain one.
If you have to dig for ribs, she's too pudgy.

A fully grown female GSD who is moderately active ought to eat (roughly) 1- 1/2 c. TWICE a day for a total of 2-3 c. per day. That is, of the food you are feeding, we feed the same here.

When my Dachshunds (shown) sit a certain way you can see ribs and hips and sometimes spine. But they get rave reviews at the vet. They are healthy and active but with spinal injuries, you have to keep the weight off. It's very hard on dogs' joints to be overweight.


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> Then cut her food back. She's gaining too much.
> 
> They often do fill out over the ribs first, gaining a "fat pad", the front of their chest also will gain one.
> If you have to dig for ribs, she's too pudgy.
> ...


2-3 cups a day is what she does eat! lol should i cut back even more?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Make sure it's 2 measured cups then. Not 3.
And exercise more?


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> Make sure it's 2 measured cups then. Not 3.
> And exercise more?


ok i will cut the food back to 2 cups. and excercise is a no-go for a while.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Oh leg yeah.
Well avoid a lot of treats too. I know you had a thread about treats a while back.

If you need to train, make her meal the treats. Give her her daily kibble in place of treats.


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

ok, yeah ive been just makin her rest and relax for the last few days. have stopped her training for a little while. she may just be a litle fatty?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Naw you can get it off. I mean, I feel like we starve our dogs sometimes. They get 1/2 c. a day split in two meals. The amt. they eat is miniscule. But if we feed more they blimp right up.
Use measuring cups always. Don't just eyeball it for the above reason


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

we have a 2cup measuring scoop


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think she still may have a false pregnancy. I cannot think of any way a vet can rule out a false pregnancy unless they find a problem that causes the issue.

I do not think heartworm in such a young bitch causing a problem. It takes the buggers some time to hatch, migrate, grow, and cause issues in the heart. I think she is a little bit young to be seeing the effects of heartworm. Also, is she caughing.

I would also rule out pyro. She would be seriously sick. 

Internal bleeding?

I guess I am just not sold on simple weight gain.

I am thinking false pregnancy. False pregnancy is tricky. It happens and differently to different bitches. Some will "mother" a toy. Some will produce milk, some will not. Some will grow just like a normal pregnancy, and in nine weeks, no puppies. Checked with x-ray, no puppies. Ok, diet time. 

The good news is that if it is a false pregnancy, than it will go away, and after her spay, you will not ever have this happen again. But if it is not, well getting a full blood panel and fecal and tick check, if you want to be sure, would be the way to go. 

My girls generally do put on some weight whether they are pregnant or not, during the 6-9th week post ovulation. Some are worse than others.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Leyna did the same right after her first heat. She gained weight and started looking pregnant. She wasn't and a non neutered male never got close. I had to cut her food back by 1 full cup a day. She finally evened back out.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Another 'post heat potbelly' here, every season. She just gets pudgy around that time. Same amount of food down, but she gets her 'preggo belly' on if I don't lower her intake. I'd only worry if she has other symptoms like fever or lethargy. Our prescription is an extra few minutes worth of bike jogging and a bit less of the dry food.


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

UPDATE: vet confirmed a "false pregnancy" this morning. He said its quite common and normal and happens 6-8 weeks post heat. He said she is going to be fine and it will run its course and not to worry about it.


----------

